# Looking for some Warrior Pens to Draft



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

If any of y'all have any pens to be drafted and sent to Capt Holcroft and his 1st Cav Apache unit in Iraq give me a shout. My wife wants to send them a package the later part of next week. Remember no rifle cartridge pens, customs guys can buy their own.

Thanks


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I will let you know for sure, but I plan on trying to make a few this weekend if possible. I will ship them to you early in the week, if I can get a few turned out. I have enough pen parts and pen wood to make a few. I can't promise but sure plan on turning out a few anyway this weekend. Will let you know for sure of outcome.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Charles..I got about a half-dozen without cartridges and am turning bottoms for replacing the cartridge pens I have on hand.. If I can get myself inspired this weekend, I'll probably be able to come up with 12-20 pens by next week...lemme know..

All of these below have either rifles or deer head clips on them and I think they will like them.. Got a boxful of really nice wood ET laid on me a few days ago that will be easy to work with...

jim


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Great job Tortuga!! I must apologize Texas T, I will be traveling to Canada Early Sat morning and will not return until late next week. When I return I will do my best to get you some pens your way before heading out again.

Robert


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Have a great trip. Canada should be nice this time of year?


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Canada, huh ???.. Man,Mate, you shore go to a helluva lotta trouble to escape this south Texas 'warm spell'.....but I shore wish I wuz goin' with ya... 

Have a safe, COOL, fun trip....:cheers:


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

slip knot said:


> I will let you know for sure, but I plan on trying to make a few this weekend if possible. I will ship them to you early in the week, if I can get a few turned out. I have enough pen parts and pen wood to make a few. I can't promise but sure plan on turning out a few anyway this weekend. Will let you know for sure of outcome.


Sounds good even if they don't make the 1st shipment over they will be in the 2nd.



Tortuga said:


> Charles..I got about a half-dozen without cartridges and am turning bottoms for replacing the cartridge pens I have on hand.. If I can get myself inspired this weekend, I'll probably be able to come up with 12-20 pens by next week...lemme know..
> 
> All of these below have either rifles or deer head clips on them and I think they will like them.. Got a boxful of really nice wood ET laid on me a few days ago that will be easy to work with...
> 
> jim


 Those are awesome as usual. Holler when you are ready on having me do a driveby on you.



Robert A. said:


> Great job Tortuga!! I must apologize Texas T, I will be traveling to Canada Early Sat morning and will not return until late next week. When I return I will do my best to get you some pens your way before heading out again.
> 
> Robert


Wow, I agree with the others about you way of escaping the heatwave. Bring some cooler air with you when you return.


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

I must apologize to Texas T, My wife fell and broke her arm. I have not had the time to do any pens. I will do my best to do some this weekend and send them to you on Monday.

FishBone


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

FishBone said:


> I must apologize to Texas T, My wife fell and broke her arm. I have not had the time to do any pens. I will do my best to do some this weekend and send them to you on Monday.
> 
> FishBone


Ouch! Tell her I feel for her and wish her a quick and painless recovery. Take care of her.


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

I had some free time to turn a few pen today. I will put them in the mail Monday.



FishBone


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

FishBone said:


> I had some free time to turn a few pen today. I will put them in the mail Monday.
> 
> FishBone


 I'll be looking forward to them. 
Hope your wife is doing as well as can be expected with a wing in a sling.


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

Pens mailed this morning.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Thanks a bunch. I'll be looking for them.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Got some mighty fine writing sticks today from Tortuga, Linda, and Fishbone. The draftees are soon to be loaded up and shipped out to their new duty station with an Apache unit now serving in Iraq. 

Thanks guys and gal.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I appoligize, I planned to make a few this past weekend but didn't make it. When I started getting together to make a few, I could have swore I had a few pen kits here, but I saw some, but found out, what I had was some old pencil kits that I have had almost forever. I guess I used all of what I had with the last pens I sent back last year. I don't do much in pen works, but sure thought I had some kits but guess, I don't. I do have a few burl blanks and I ordered a few more pen kits to make some when they come in for maybe the next round? I haven't made a pen in a long time, I suppose but then again, I really don't do much in the pen catagory and nowadays, I'm not doing much anyway. I am leaving again it looks like July 10th overseas and sure would love to get out of it, but don't see that happening. My new pen kits are due in possibly this week and can get them out before I go and send to you Texas T, but hate that I coudn't get them out on this round.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Don't worry SK I'm awaiting another address to send some more pens to, so yours will still have a chance to serve over in the snad box.


----------

